# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Runaway Bay

## Kelila

Will be visiting this area in mid Spring. Any pointers on the surroundings ?? Best things to do in this area. How is the night life ??

----------


## Kelila

> Will be visiting this area in mid Spring. Any pointers on the surroundings ?? Best things to do in this area. How is the night life ??


Ooops...wrong board !!!

----------

